Ask HN: What search engine do you use for finding movies and TV shows? - tejas1mehta
======
aarohmankad
I still haven't found a better replacement for the trailers that play before
the actual movie.

I end up watching a much greater percentage of those than movies I try to find
and enjoy on my own.

However, with my Netflix usage increasing, I've found that I usually peruse
their recommendations and watching something from there.

------
jrullman
Does IMDb count?

~~~
tejas1mehta
Do you use their search engine? I've found that to be not that great for
regular usage.

